# Has anyone tried D-Aspartic Acid?



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Just browsing and this was cheap thought I'd bash it, has anyone tried it before?

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/product.php/330/26/d_aspartic_acid


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

I just started some 4 days ago havnt really noticed anything but I'm on a cut it tastes really bad too


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks mate, might just save my money. Ever tried CEE? that tastes awful too haha


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

CEE is truly foul. DAA is ok, just drink it quickly!


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

No, but I believe that if you take that stuff and mix it with another powder of your choice, call it 'proprietary blend' and come up with a catchy name, like "Testwarrior Alpha TMX", you can sell it for 10 times what bulkpowders are charging you for it. 

Look at bottom of page and you'll find under 'Similar Threads' a number of threads on DAA.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It did nothing for me and was expensive for a 20 day course of it IMO


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Been taking it for six days. Not noticed anything at all so far, but in the study that everyone is excited about it takes twelve days to work fully anyway... will report back next weekend


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Been taking it for six days. Not noticed anything at all so far, but in the study that everyone is excited about it takes twelve days to work fully anyway... will report back next weekend


I'm interested to hear the results, as I run out of protein in 14 days I'll be ordering so might consider some of this stuff too


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Been taking it for six days. Not noticed anything at all so far, but in the study that everyone is excited about it takes twelve days to work fully anyway... will report back next weekend


Looking forward to hearing what results you got, if indeed any. Are you taking DAA only or is it mixed up with something else as a fancy test booster?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Bamse said:


> Looking forward to hearing what results you got, if indeed any. Are you taking DAA only or is it mixed up with something else as a fancy test booster?


Am just taking 3000mg of DAA (3x 1000mg caps from bulk supplements direct) daily first thing on an empty stomach. With breakfast about 45 mins later I'm also taking a B vitamin complex tab as in the trials that showed results they used additional B6, B9 and B12 to aid uptake. Otherwise am keeping everything exactly the same as it has been for the last six weeks, and won't be changing my routine or exercises whilst I'm trying this... by keeping away from changing anything else it should be easiest to see if anything is happening.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Am just taking 3000mg of DAA (3x 1000mg caps from bulk supplements direct) daily first thing on an empty stomach. With breakfast about 45 mins later I'm also taking a B vitamin complex tab as in the trials that showed results they used additional B6, B9 and B12 to aid uptake. Otherwise am keeping everything exactly the same as it has been for the last six weeks, and won't be changing my routine or exercises whilst I'm trying this... by keeping away from changing anything else it should be easiest to see if anything is happening.


Be interesting to see what if anything you notice from it.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Been taking it for six days. Not noticed anything at all so far, but in the study that everyone is excited about it takes twelve days to work fully anyway... will report back next weekend


The study was 12 days long. The effects hadn't necessarily peaked by then.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

henryv said:


> The study was 12 days long. The effects hadn't necessarily peaked by then.


Well in the trial they took test measurement for T and LH 3 days after suspending use of the supplement and, while both still remain elevated above baseline, by three days afterwards both were going back down.

At the 3 days + point, while T levels still remained significantly elevated, LH was already close to basal levels again. How long they actually remain above baseline is an unknown, but it doesn't appear to be something I'd expect to last a long time.

A more interesting question maybe is whether LH and T levels would continue to climb if supplementation levels continued after twelve days.

Would also have been nice if the study was on people who were weight training... and ideally if they had used straight DAA and not Na DAA.

Guess you can't have everything in any study


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yea idid, was ****e like most test boosters, waste of money they are really unless, i know some people use trib during PCT etc..

I take ZMA at the mo, sometimes have a slightly better sleep, slightly elevated test levels apparently, bigger spunk load too.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> yea idid, was ****e like most test boosters, waste of money they are really unless, i know some people use trib during PCT etc..
> 
> I take ZMA at the mo, sometimes have a slightly better sleep, slightly elevated test levels apparently, bigger spunk load too.


Just out of curiosity, did you notice any increase in spunk load with the DAA? I ask because the product used in the trial everyone was raving about was a product marketed for that very purpose.

Haven't noticed any effect like that so far with straight DAA.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> A more interesting question maybe is whether LH and T levels would continue to climb if supplementation levels continued after twelve days.


A more interesting question than what? I didn't ask a question. I pointed out that LH and T levels may have continued to climb if supplementation had continued after twelve days.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

henryv said:


> A more interesting question than what? I didn't ask a question. I pointed out that LH and T levels may have continued to climb if supplementation had continued after twelve days.


Bad mood today? lol

I was simply musing to myself about what the most interesting question about it is... nothing more


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Just out of curiosity, *did you notice any increase in spunk load with the DAA*? I ask because the product used in the trial everyone was raving about was a product marketed for that very purpose.
> 
> Haven't noticed any effect like that so far with straight DAA.


Not really, I can't really remember tbh. The stuff was sooo bitter though, the DAA that is lol.

ZMA gives me more splooge than usual but DAA I cannot recall anything significant


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Just out of curiosity, did you notice any increase in spunk load with the DAA? I ask because the product used in the trial everyone was raving about was a product marketed for that very purpose.


A product marketed for increasing spunk load - surely this must be the peak of Western civilization!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Bamse said:


> A product marketed for increasing spunk load - surely this must be the peak of Western civilization!


Ha ha, well it's a product for people with impaired spermatogenesis/[email protected] load volume.

Link to the actual product used in the trials here - http://www.pharmaguida.com/eng/dadavit.asp


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Did bugger all for me when using for a month, I still have a months supply left too which I will probably never use. As per usual a totally over hyped supp


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

got a 250g tub from bbw and carnt stand the taste maybe should of gone for the caps from somewhere else!

going to incorperate it into my pct with iron labs protect and nolva, see if it helps any.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, well I completed a twelve day trial of this stuff (3g as caps taken daily at breakfast with a b vit complex) last weekend.

To be totally honest, I didn't notice anything at all - no improvements in performance, no sudden muscle growth, no increase in aggression or sense of wellbeing... and no noticably obvious increase in volume of man juice.

I'm not saying it didn't elevate LH and test levels as claimed, I didn't do bloods so no way of knowing, but if it did, it didn't have an effect that translated into anything noticable.

One thing that occurs to me though about it from the research is that part of the mechanism by which it was observed to work in rats was by converting a higher amount of cholesterol to testosterone by upregulating levels of StAR protein which allows movement of cholesterol into the cells that convert it to testosterone.

This may mean that those who have low total cholesterol levels may possibly not see as much benefit.

If true, this theory would possibly explain things for my apparent non response as the total cholesterol test I did about six weeks before gave me a low reading for overall cholesterol and triglycerides (180mmol/L). A further bit of guess work based on this theory suggests that being on a higher fat/cholesterol diet (which I'm not) might improve the effecitiveness of DDA on increasing testosterone.

Another thought is that elevations in baseline test might not translate to elevations in test at times that it naturally spikes, and it's possible that these are the crucial times to elevate test to gain most noticable benefit in a natty.

Whatever, nothing of note to report after twelve days.

I'm on an injury break from training now, grrr, but may well try it again but for a month when back to lifting. I may also try a higher fat diet whilst on it next time.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Interesting review. I was thinking of trying some of this but instead I am going to spend my money on more Cow Meat.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

What a let down, I thought from things I have read this was going to be the super supp that gave nattys the ability to knock Cutler off the top spot for mr olympia.

Guess not


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Ok, well I completed a twelve day trial of this stuff (3g as caps taken daily at breakfast with a b vit complex) last weekend.
> 
> To be totally honest, I didn't notice anything at all - no improvements in performance, no sudden muscle growth, no increase in aggression or sense of wellbeing... and no noticably obvious increase in volume of man juice.
> 
> ...


12 days isn't really long enough to "see" results (though many report feeling changes like heightened libido in that time-frame). I wouldn't have thought low cholesterol would have made a difference. Also make sure you're not taking any NMDA receptor antagonists at the same time, which will unfortunately mean laying off the alcohol, cough medicine and ketamine. 

Feel free to try a premium brand next time.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

henryv said:


> 12 days isn't really long enough to "see" results (though many report feeling changes like heightened libido in that time-frame). I wouldn't have thought low cholesterol would have made a difference. Also make sure you're not taking any NMDA receptor antagonists at the same time, which will unfortunately mean laying off the alcohol, cough medicine and ketamine.
> 
> Feel free to try a premium brand next time.


lol, am afraid I'm far to boring to be abusing ketamine, alcohol or cough medication!

I've got plenty left so once my intercostals have healed up I'll have another go but this time for two months. Will just slip it alongside normal training and supps again and see what happens.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i tried for 2 or 3 weeks didnt notice a right lot, will save rest to use in pct in the future from now on wont be buying test boosters again stick to good old pro hormones and aas


----------



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

henryv said:


> 12 days isn't really long enough to "see" results (though many report feeling changes like heightened libido in that time-frame). I wouldn't have thought low cholesterol would have made a difference. Also make sure you're not taking any NMDA receptor antagonists at the same time, which will unfortunately mean laying off the alcohol, cough medicine and ketamine.
> 
> Feel free to try a premium brand next time.


what brand would you recommend for daa


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

I think I response to DAA well. If I took 1g in the day I will have hard morning wood next morning, and libido goes up a bit.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

helicopter said:


> what brand would you recommend for daa


I'd recommend E-Pharm TestForce 2.

Unsurprising really, considering that I'm an E-Pharm rep. :tongue:


----------



## klosey (May 14, 2011)

DAA is good stuff.. personally i wouldnt recommend DAA in a product.. get it as pure DAA and take with sodium bicarb 1:2 ratio


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

helicopter said:


> what brand would you recommend for daa


BSD's DAA, the stuff I used, is a high quality brand - I know they guys who run the company and know they looked at several suppliers before going with the one they considered to be of the highest quality... it wasn't the cheapest option they went for.


----------

